# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > DreamViews Podcast >  >  DreamViews Podcast Episode 2: DreamView Academy

## RareCola

*Episode 2: DreamView Academy*





The Podcast MP3 is now available to download for free from iTunes! 
iTunes - Podcasts - DreamViews Lucid Dreaming Podcast

We'd love to hear your feedback, so feel free to post here!

----------


## Caenis

Hey RareCola, I tried downloading the podcasts from iTunes, and it's not working for me.  I can listen to the podcasts with the link you provided, but I can't download the file when I access the iTunes Store.

----------


## RareCola

> Hey RareCola, I tried downloading the podcasts from iTunes, and it's not working for me.  I can listen to the podcasts with the link you provided, but I can't download the file when I access the iTunes Store.



Hmm, I think this might be a problem on your end, as iTunes goes through an authentication process to make sure the podcasts work before putting them on their store, and I'm able to download and listen to it perfectly.

Anyone else having issues?

----------


## CanisLucidus

Thanks for the podcast.  I very much enjoyed this one.

The material on DEILD was particularly valuable for me.  The idea of using it to chain off of a very short lucid dream really hit home.  While I've had a handful of very long lucid dreams, I've also had a great number of them dissolve in under a minute.  If there's a chance those could be something more, I ought to go for it.

It's extremely cool to me that something like the DreamViews Academy exists.  I'm very grateful to all of the professors and apprentices of every class for all of the time they take to help everyone out.  I really get that there is a _serious_ amount of work involved in keeping up with everything.  It's really a fantastic thing for all of us students to have available to us.

----------


## Oros

Really like the idea of DV podcast. Are you just putting it up on itunes though? Running linux, and iTunes doesn't support linux so... =/

----------


## RareCola

> Really like the idea of DV podcast. Are you just putting it up on itunes though? Running linux, and iTunes doesn't support linux so... =/



Here's the direct link to the MP3 of episode 2: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/95967830/DVP-Ep2.mp3. For the others, simply replace "Ep2" with "Ep1", "Ep3" or "Ep4".

----------


## Oros

kewl, thx  :smiley:

----------


## WDr

next episode?

----------


## dutchraptor

> next episode?



The're all on youtube. it's at 5 now.

----------

